# Rescue PFD's



## Mmcquillen (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey, I was wondering what some people think on the astral rescue vest and stohlquists rescue vest. I need a new vest and can't decide on one.


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

I've owned the stohlquist, lotus designs, and astral rescue pfds. The green jacket by astral is by far the best one out there. super comfortable, easy on & off, nice pocket spaces, and great coverage/protection. The stolquist x-tract is comfortable to wear, but has almost no storage space, which is annoying for a rescue vest. The astral is more expensive, but totally worth it in my opinion.


----------



## Mmcquillen (Jul 14, 2009)

ACC said:


> I've owned the stohlquist, lotus designs, and astral rescue pfds. The green jacket by astral is by far the best one out there. super comfortable, easy on & off, nice pocket spaces, and great coverage/protection. The stolquist x-tract is comfortable to wear, but has almost no storage space, which is annoying for a rescue vest. The astral is more expensive, but totally worth it in my opinion.


thanks thats the one i was leaning towards


----------



## riverruner5 (Sep 22, 2005)

*Astral*

I'm listing a brand new with tags M/L Astral Green Jacket in red (too small for me) for $180.00 if you are interested.

[email protected]


----------



## tallboy (Apr 20, 2006)

If you have any length in your torso the green won't fit. for some reason they made the height static so it doesn't fit tall guys. The extrasport and kokatat are also good options


----------



## panicman (Apr 7, 2005)

I have the stolquist XTRAC and as soon as I have some extra cash i am going to get the astral rescue vest. Better attachment points from what I have scene and better pockets. Also I removed my rescue ring and harness from my stolquist because quite frankly I don't trust it in releasing me safely. I have used it a few times in practice situation and it did not release very easlily which made me quite nervous about using it in a real situation.


----------



## mtnkayaker (Feb 16, 2008)

iam looking at getting an astral green vest but i really really want a lotus designs rescue vest wore one in colombia and loved it just cant find one if anyone had a line on a m/l please let me know..in good shape


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

mtnkayaker said:


> iam looking at getting an astral green vest but i really really want a lotus designs rescue vest wore one in colombia and loved it just cant find one if anyone had a line on a m/l please let me know..in good shape


I've got a large lotus designs rescue vest in electric blue that is in great shape that I would sell. $100?


----------



## EZ (Feb 10, 2004)

*Easy on/off?*



ACC said:


> I've owned the stohlquist, lotus designs, and astral rescue pfds. The green jacket by astral is by far the best one out there. super comfortable, easy on & off, nice pocket spaces, and great coverage/protection. The stolquist x-tract is comfortable to wear, but has almost no storage space, which is annoying for a rescue vest. The astral is more expensive, but totally worth it in my opinion.



I have found the exact opposite on the Astral Green Vest. I find it to be a total pain in the ass to get on and off, I have to completely loosen all the straps and then it is still pretty tight to pull over my head. I wish they had put in a side zipper or something like the old Lotus Sherman/P Vest.

Also, the side pockets are completely unreachable. How the hell do they expect me to be able to reach around and open a pocket that is basically right over where my kidneys are. The zippers tend to open by themselves. 

Once I have the vest on, it is the most comfortable I have ever worn. I am in a Small/medium, but think that the next size up would be too big. I am kinda tall and skinny, so not sure if I am in the right size.


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

EZ said:


> Also, the side pockets are completely unreachable. How the hell do they expect me to be able to reach around and open a pocket that is basically right over where my kidneys are. The zippers tend to open by themselves.


I agree with the hard to reach part, figured it was just do to my phenomenal physique.....otherwise the Astral is a great vest. Never had any issues with the zippers coming open on the pockets on the green vest, but I did on the 300.


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

I guess the bottom line is try the different ones on and see what works for you. I have the l/xl version of the green jacket and am a neither fat nor skinny 6'2". I thought the 300r astral was a huge pain in the ass to get on and off, but with the green jacket I simply loosen all the cam buckles, slip it on, and cinch them down. For me this is easier than any other vest I have used, and I don't mind the fact that there are three straps to tighten per side. By the way, I think where the vest sits on my torso is great and I have a longer upper body than inseam. I never use the side pockets so they don't bug me. YMMV. For me a huge feature of the vest was that it has the longest swath of padding along the spine, except for maybe the kokatat ronin (or an hf serpent or stohluist lucero, neither of which are easy to find). I'm not affiliated with astral, but think the green jacket is a winnah.


----------



## nmalozzi (Jun 19, 2007)

ACC said:


> I've got a large lotus designs rescue vest in electric blue that is in great shape that I would sell. $100?


What size, and do you have any pics? I'm in the market for a vest as well.


----------



## Kyle K (Dec 17, 2008)

A couple of thoughts. I've owned two Stohlquist Extracts and the Astral 300R. I have tried on the Green Jacket but never paddled in it. I had an Extract for three years, went to the 300R for a year and have been back in an Extract for the last two years. Here's why:

The Extract is easier to get on/off. 
The 300R was more comfy but the Extract is comfy enough. 
The 300R did not float me nearly as well as my Extract. Not good!
The 300R is pretty bulky up front. In fact it has a pocket designed to carry a throw bag or other large items up there (so does the Green Jacket). The Extract pocket is admittedly stingy but I like that. 

Why is the last point important to me? I live in the Pacific NW (although I'm moving to CO soon - can't wait to boat there!). The are _lots_ of logs in the creeks up here. If swimming and confronted with an unavoidable log, often the best defense can be to swim aggresively _toward_ the log and try to launch/slide _over_ it. All that bulk in the 300R could potentially get in the way of this, especially if the pocket is loaded up. It looks like the Green Jacket may have the same issue but I'm not sure. 

My suggestion would be to borrow/demo all of the jackets you are thinking about, take them to a pool or lake and rate the following:
1. Fit: You will only like it if it's comfortable for your body type.
2. Float: I don't like being hole bait but I want my face (nose/mouth) above the water line.
3. Agility: Can you swim aggresively in the jacket? All of them will hinder you somewhat but which one allows you to swim easily? 

There are quite a few options out there including some new ones by Euro manufacturers, in addition to the Stohlquist and Astral offerings. Good luck and I hope you never have to actually test the vest in the real world!


----------



## jmalefyt (Apr 23, 2009)

Check out the Extrasport Pro Creeker.


----------



## nmalozzi (Jun 19, 2007)

jmalefyt said:


> Check out the Extrasport Pro Creeker.


Do you have one? Care to give us a little bit of a review on these? I mainly ask because they are on sale right now at Backcountry.com .


----------



## fenris (Dec 14, 2006)

tallboy said:


> If you have any length in your torso the green won't fit. for some reason they made the height static so it doesn't fit tall guys. The extrasport and kokatat are also good options


I'm 6'4" and skinny, and I'm wearing a M/L at the top of the height range, but it works fine.


----------



## st2eelpot (Apr 15, 2008)

I have the Stohlquist and it works okay. If you put anything in the pockets, make sure it isn't a tight fit or pad it b/c when it brushes up against stuff the pocket material tears quite easily.

I like the HF Serpent, though it's hard to find here. I don't recall if the HF is U.S Coast guard approved.


----------



## Mike Hartley (May 1, 2006)

I have the Pro Creeker but my review probably won't be worth a damn because it's the only rescue vest I've ever had, so no comparison with the others. In the past I've always worn Hi-Floats and other fossils.

The Pro is pretty comfy though I miss padding on the shoulders when carrying my boat. It floats me nice and high and dry. It has a special cinching system that snugs the shoulder straps up nicely. The front pocket is OK for a few items, nice low profile, but you won't be putting a throwbag in it. It's not light-weight but I doubt that many rescue vests are. All in all I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

There's a new Stohlquist rescue vest on the market. It might be the answer. I saw it in a catalogue and it's sweet. I'm gonna git one pronto. Jamie at Poudre River Kayak and Canoe knows what's up. Go up there and check out the catalogue. Also scrape down bridges at 90 cfs. It's sweet.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

P.S. Stohlquist is a Colorado company. Support your local economy and your life will be better. Or you could send your money out east....


----------



## EZ (Feb 10, 2004)

Randaddy said:


> P.S. Stohlquist is a Colorado company. Support your local economy and your life will be better. Or you could send your money out east....


You ever met any of the Stohlquists? Or worn any of their gear?

Where's the trip report about the One Armed Expedition that you did?

I may have missed it here on the Buzz, but I was looking forward to reading it.

Hope yer well...


----------



## Mmcquillen (Jul 14, 2009)

Randaddy said:


> There's a new Stohlquist rescue vest on the market. It might be the answer. I saw it in a catalogue and it's sweet. I'm gonna git one pronto. Jamie at Poudre River Kayak and Canoe knows what's up. Go up there and check out the catalogue. Also scrape down bridges at 90 cfs. It's sweet.


what is called and where can i get a look at it?


----------



## acetomato (May 6, 2006)

fenris said:


> I'm 6'4" and skinny, and I'm wearing a M/L at the top of the height range, but it works fine.


Fenris- there's a reason Tallboy is called Tallboy- He's 6'8" and skinny. So others might have better luck. 

I tried the Willis to get an idea of the newer Astral design (the Green was out but not actually in shops @ the time) before I decided on the 300R. Didn't really like the fit of the Willis design for me (I'm big). I'm sure when I decide to get a new vest I'll try the Green (and whatever else is new at the time) and see if I like it.

I've been pleased with my 300R & don't find it hard to put on. I personally don't think front zip designs are easier because you have to unstrap your rescue belt every time you put it on and then feed it back through. But, to each his own.
Mmcquillen- This just reinforces what others have said- hit up a good shop and try a bunch of them on if you can. Most of the companies/jackets named here are high quality, so the important thing with any of these is how well they fit on you. If you can't move in it then you can't paddle in it. And if you can't paddle in it you'll be swimming in it and if you can't swim in it... well, that means someone else will have to be testing out their vest choice on you. And you wanna avoid that if possible.
Good luck and let us know what you go with.


----------



## jmalefyt (Apr 23, 2009)

nmalozzi - Here is my review:

I've been really happy with my Extrasport Pro Creeker. I've actually had it for about 5 years now so I’m probably due for a new one. 

I’m 6’4” and skinny and it fits me great (I wear a M/L). Like Mike Hartley said the cinching system for the shoulder straps is an awesome solution for snugging everything up whether you are short or tall. 

I would say the pocket is average size. You can fit a small sunscreen tube, can of your favorite tobacco product, and some chapstic. It won’t fit a whole lot more. 

I clip my rescue prussics to a carabiner and clip them to one of the side straps. The knife lash tab broke in the first two years, but I’m a rafter, so it was taking abuse climbing back into boats. I’m sure if you kayak it would hold just fine. I now have my knife lashed on the buckle side of the rescue belt as to not affect the function. It stays there out of the way and secure. After 4 years the zipper finally broke on the pocket and it now makes a great beer holster. If you position yourself correctly you can take a sip without using your hands. 

The rescue belt works great. In some swiftwater rescue training we did some live bait exercises and it held strong and released every time. All in all I have been very satisfied with it. It was comfortable and never rode up while swimming. 

I would recommend it and probably rate it 4 out of 5. I can’t rate it 5 out of 5 as it was my first rescue vest so I’m probably biased. I would not hesitate however to buy another one tomorrow. 

Here’s a link to the Backcountry.com sale and to Extrasport’s website. It looks like they have changed the design slightly from mine. 

http://www.backcountry.com/outdoorgear/Extrasport-Pro-Creeker-Life-Jacket/JOP0106M.html

http://www.extrasport.com/product/pfds/whitewater/pro_creeker.aspx


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

EZ said:


> You ever met any of the Stohlquists? Or worn any of their gear?
> 
> Where's the trip report about the One Armed Expedition that you did?
> 
> ...


I don't remember what it's called. It looked beefy in the front, like the Astrals. I assume they added pocket space, as that was my main beef with the Extract. I like to carry lots of items.

This isn't the first time I've been called out on no proper trip report. I'll do it soon, still waiting on some photos from lazy friends... 

No, I don't know the Stohlqiusts but I like the stuff I've used and seen. It lasts. They've been making rescue vests for a long time, and I like keeping these local companies afloat, pun intended.


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

The green jacket did not fit me. I am 6'1" and I tried the M/L. Maybe the L/XL would have been better.

I have had two Extrasport Pro Creekers and I have been happy with them (happy enough to buy a second one). They are comfy and seem to wear well. I have never had a PFD I didn't like, but these seem as good as any.


----------



## acetomato (May 6, 2006)

I know for the 300R I'm in the L/XL.


----------



## acetomato (May 6, 2006)

acetomato said:


> I know for the 300R I'm in the L/XL.


Sorry- forgot to say I'm also 6'1"


----------



## nmalozzi (Jun 19, 2007)

jmalefyt said:


> nmalozzi - Here is my review:
> 
> I've been really happy with my Extrasport Pro Creeker. I've actually had it for about 5 years now so I’m probably due for a new one.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the review! I'm between the Xtract and the Pro Creeker at this point. I don't like to be cheap (especially in terms of safety), but I have found Xtracts and Pro Creekers in the 130-160 range with free shipping. Haven't heard enough benefits to the Green Jacket to warrant paying 50 bucks more. However, I'd like to at least try all three on before putting that 50 bucks towards beer.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

nmalozzi said:


> Thanks for the review! I'm between the Xtract and the Pro Creeker at this point. I don't like to be cheap (especially in terms of safety), but I have found Xtracts and Pro Creekers in the 130-160 range with free shipping. Haven't heard enough benefits to the Green Jacket to warrant paying 50 bucks more. However, I'd like to at least try all three on before putting that 50 bucks towards beer.


If you're going to try them on you should buy one from the local shop that you try it on at. Not only is it nice to spend those few extra bucks at your local kayak shop and keep some bro bras employed, but you won't have to waste their time trying something on that you're just going to order from some website. Just my 2 cents... I know that shops hate it when you're trying something on just to pro-purchase it.

Like I said before though, you should look into the new Stohlquist further. Go to Poudre River Kayak in the canyon.


----------



## Mmcquillen (Jul 14, 2009)

Randaddy said:


> If you're going to try them on you should buy one from the local shop that you try it on at. Not only is it nice to spend those few extra bucks at your local kayak shop and keep some bro bras employed, but you won't have to waste their time trying something on that you're just going to order from some website. Just my 2 cents... I know that shops hate it when you're trying something on just to pro-purchase it.
> 
> Like I said before though, you should look into the new Stohlquist further. Go to Poudre River Kayak in the canyon.


do you work there by chance?


----------



## nmalozzi (Jun 19, 2007)

Randaddy said:


> If you're going to try them on you should buy one from the local shop that you try it on at. Not only is it nice to spend those few extra bucks at your local kayak shop and keep some bro bras employed, but you won't have to waste their time trying something on that you're just going to order from some website. Just my 2 cents... I know that shops hate it when you're trying something on just to pro-purchase it.
> 
> Like I said before though, you should look into the new Stohlquist further. Go to Poudre River Kayak in the canyon.


No I plan on buying local if I go with the Xtract or the Green Jacket. I may order online if I go with the Pro Creeker since I don't think anybody nearby sells them. I was referencing online prices of local stores (Alpine Sports mainly), with exception to backcountry for the PCreeker. I try to support the local shops if I make use of them for sizing. I don't like being "that guy", but there are honestly some things I simply go online for. I like to support local, but I like to be able to pay my bills as well, haha.


----------



## ID Surfer (Nov 6, 2003)

I have the Kokatat Ronin Pro and it is the sweetest rescue vest I've had on. I compared it to all the above mentioned and chose this one. I ordered mine from a paddle shop in Canada because it isn't "US Coast Guard approved" I think there is some financial/political stuff going on there. Anyhow, it is supper comfy, two pockets up front for whatever (minus a throw rope...who cares...a throw rope small enough to fit in a pocket of your paddle jacket in Idaho ain't gonna do you no good). get it fit right and never adjust anything, clips and side zipper to fasten it shut. Man, I can't say enough about this vest. A couple friends had it and I had to get one. Again, you will have to contact a shop in Canada. Cost of shipping is offset with no sales tax.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Mmcquillen said:


> do you work there by chance?


Nope. I just hate their competition.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

ID Surfer said:


> I have the Kokatat Ronin Pro and it is the sweetest rescue vest I've had on. I compared it to all the above mentioned and chose this one. I ordered mine from a paddle shop in Canada because it isn't "US Coast Guard approved" I think there is some financial/political stuff going on there.


They won't let you run Westwater, the Grand Canyon, or many other runs where the rangers like to check your PFDs. Those Nazis at Lodore especially will have a problem with it....


----------



## UserName (Sep 7, 2007)

Kokatat Ronin Pro recently got its USCG approval. Should be rolling into US shops soon. CKS told me they should have them in in a few weeks (...a few weeks ago).


----------



## nmalozzi (Jun 19, 2007)

Well I decided the Greenjacket wasn't in my budget, and the I couldn't dig up a local place to try on the pro Creeker. So I ordered an Xtract. Overall the reviews for the Xtract seemed pretty good, and it is cut similar to my current pfd so I felt that it should fit fine. I also got a good deal online ordering it from a 4 corners (so i at least kept my loot in colorado). 

I feel like if I had more time I may have been able to try on a Pro Creeker, and I'd prolly have gotten one. Or maybe I'd have jumped on the Greenjacket if I could save a little more. However, I needed to jump on something since I need a new pfd for a Westwater Trip coming up (I promised the GF my old pfd for the trip). I've seen the Xtract in person and know it is quality and heard a lot of good things about it. So it seemed like the safe bet for me on short notice. The nice thing with the rescue pfds, is they go through such a great deal of testing that they are all pretty high quality. I'll be sure to offer up a review when I get back.


----------

